
Why Parse Picked Go Over C# to Replace Its Ailing Ruby Stack - umeboshi
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/why-parse-picked-googles-go-over-microsofts-c-to-replace-its-ailing-ruby-stack/brief/2015/06/16
======
dalke
This page links to a summary. The source article is at
[http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-
ruby-t...](http://blog.parse.com/learn/how-we-moved-our-api-from-ruby-to-go-
and-saved-our-sanity/) .

The saddest part, and an example of why I think Postel's Robustness principle
is not useful, is:

> The hardest part of the rewrite was dealing with all the undocumented
> behaviors and magical mystery bits that you get with Rails middleware. Parse
> exposes a REST API, and Rails HTTP processing is built on a philosophy of
> “be liberal in what you accept”. So developers end up inadvertently sending
> API requests that are undocumented or even non-RFC compliant … but Rails
> middleware cleans them up and handles it fine.

